

Polish aeroplanes grounded by computer hack - SpaceInvader
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33219276

======
c-slice
"We're using state-of-the-art computer systems, so this could potentially be a
threat to others in the industry,"

Companies that describe their computer systems as state-of-the-art probably
usually have legacy mainframes with duct tape patches.

~~~
odiroot
Also LOT's quality and customer support is really questionable, with premium
prices at that.

One story: I was flying turbo-propeller from Warsaw to Vienna and the cockpit
door opened itself (seriously, without any intervention) during take-off. The
stewardesses didn't seem to care for quite a long time.

And here I thought we've had these strict rules after 9/11.

~~~
mbq
Turboprop business is an another airline, eurolot; it changes, but it is often
a separate company.

------
userbinator
_LOT stressed that the glitch did not affect the airport or aeroplanes that
were already in the air._

In other words, this doesn't seem like an actual avionics hack. It's some
other system being targeted, so the planes themselves are probably still OK.

~~~
rasz_pl
Hack disrupted flight plan generation = no new flights. LOT spokesperson
stated during radio interview they turned off internal network responsible for
flight plan generation when they realized it was compromised by a hacker, so
it wasnt even a hacker directly DOSing their operations.

------
therockspush
Everybody is waiting for the story of somebody hacking a 747 and flying it
from the economy plus section.

It'll happen eventually, but hacking the computer that filed the flight plan
is not hacking the plane.

If LOT had a few back up laptops on a different network they would have been
able to file flight plans with no delays.

State of the art, space aged technology.

------
branchless
> Poland has announced a deal to buy US Patriot surface-to-air missiles, amid
> rising tension with Russia.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32405650](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-32405650)

~~~
grzaks
How is that relevant to the LOT issue?

~~~
idlewords
It's a red herring meant to distract us from the chemtrails

